# Medium duty Fwd trucks



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Our Chevy 4x4 one ton dump truck is in its last season. Rust has gotten to it. Running gear is great and runs well but body and frame is in poor shape. This summer I got a really good deal on a '76 f-600 2wd with a newer dump. Unfortunately I had a front tire blow out (tube let go) and totaled the truck:crying: . I found the the medium duty truck was a bit bigger but not that much bigger. I could get around space wise that my 1 ton could and carry more of a load comfortable. 

So it got me thinking (my wife hates it when I think, too much). Why not look into 4x4 medium duty trucks? I did some research at the local Chevy dealer (I know them really well). Basically a cab and chassis K3500 dually 4x4 and a C4500 4x4 are fairly close in price.

Basically I'm research mode. Not in a great hurry just need it by late summer. So I'm looking at C4500 and C5500 4x4, F-450 and F-550. I heard that International is coming out with a factory installed 4x4 in the 4100 series. 

So I'm wondering what you think? Any experience with the mentioned trucks? Any other ideas?

I have been to H.P. Fairfield and talked to them about, dumps, plows, wings, sander options, etc.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*International news article*

Found this news article. I was told wrong. It's the 4200 series that is getting the factory designed 4wd.

http://www.internationaldelivers.com/site_layout/news/newsdetail.asp?id=670


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

I wonder if that V-6 will have as much power as the Powerstroke or the Duramax? Would be nice to have an allison though. Those 4500 and 5500 seems odd looking to me. Like a "put together" "who did it and ran" truck.Brian


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I would stongly consider the International too. My last F-550 would have been an Inty if they had been available!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I am now looking at the U.S. Army's Kaiser Deuce-and-a-halfs. They can take anything you give them, and they come stock 4x4. They now come with the Super Singles on the rear wheels. Look up http://www.oshkoshequipment.com/.

-Thann


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I will tell you the GMC 5500 is just about as nimble as a 1 ton series dump. Stated in other posts of doing hilly twisting drives with the meduim duty. You just cant get as close to houses because you stand taller. Basketball nets dont fare well either. Do yourself the favor...they are harder working trucks and very easy to drive.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!

I haven't had a chance yet to talk with the International dealer they are about 60 miles away. I did talk to my local Chevy dealer about 10 miles away. Been getting GM part for our shop for over 20 years, know us very well. The salesman told me that the can only sell up to C4500. Anything over that the need to become a medium duty dealer meaning the need to stock a certain number of trucks and have a certain inventory load for medium duty trucks. So i'm going to a medium duty GM dealer and see what pricing is. My local saleman says that similar equiped trucks run about $2k more jumping from series, ie 3500 to 4500 is roughly $2k more and 4500 to 5500 is also $2k more. 

I'll keep you posted.



So questions???

Do the C series 4wd turn as sharp as my 2001 K2500HD??

Any difference between Chevy and GMC C series trucks??



Derek


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

the 4500 and 5500 2wd turn much tighter and depennding on the length the 4wd should be pretty close....


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

youd be very suprised how tight of a turning radius these trucks have


----------

